# Treestand Blind camo



## countryboy (Nov 9, 2000)

Looking for a universal camo covering for my 2 person treestand. I see several
companies make them. Any ones that hold up good or not the best ?


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Nothing beats natural cover and brush it in from the get go. I use zip ties to attach willows and pine boughs to the stand.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

We use synthetic Christmas tree parts secured with wire to camo out box blinds. It would work great for ladder stands too. I’ve seen people use camo netting but I think it stands out like a sore thumb from a distance.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Beside the plastic Xmas tree limbs probably move less in the wind.


----------



## Matian (5 mo ago)

I use big zip strips or camo rope an put in branches with leaves. if you do it when the leaves are green, they do turn brown but stay on the limbs for a long time


----------

